# Denver Anyone??



## 303villain (Jun 23, 2005)

Just wondering if theres any Denver people in here???? this city has about a billion and one excellent places to take photos!!


----------



## myopia (Oct 18, 2005)

almost.... Boulder


----------



## 303villain (Nov 18, 2005)

i wonder if its just us here? haha


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe in the near future... I'd love to get back there.


----------



## 303villain (Nov 19, 2005)

ya, CO>AZ  haha, sorry, i have had many bad experiences in that state


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 19, 2005)

Yuppers, here in the good ol' state of Colorado - Highlands Ranch to be exact.


----------

